#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Montando um servidor proxy, passo a passo !!!

## cleberoli

Bom dia pessoal !!!

Estou iniciando minha jornada com linux e estava precisando de uma grande ajuda.

Possuo 3 máquinhas em minha residência . Uma com Fedora Core 3 instalado ( Duas placas de rede ) , no qual gostaria de destinar como servidor proxy/firewall, ligado ao Velox com um modem speedstream 5200 E240 ( Roteado ) . As outras duas estão com Windows XP pro. Estão conectadas através de um hub/switch encore.

Precisava de uma ajuda "passo a passo" , para colocar as máquinas acessando a internet apontando para o proxy.


O curioso é que quando coloco um cabo ligando a Eth0 para o modem e a Eth1 no switch ( Máquina Linux ), as máquinas XP não consegue mais pingá-la.



Conto com a ajuda de todos !!!


Obrigado

Cleber Santos

----------


## gatoseco

Faz um esboço de como estao configurados seu micros?

Configuraçao ip das duas placas do server e das estaçoes!!!


Valeu e ate mais !!!

----------


## xstefanox

> Bom dia pessoal !!!
> 
> Estou iniciando minha jornada com linux e estava precisando de uma grande ajuda.
> 
> Possuo 3 máquinhas em minha residência . Uma com Fedora Core 3 instalado ( Duas placas de rede ) , no qual gostaria de destinar como servidor proxy/firewall, ligado ao Velox com um modem speedstream 5200 E240 ( Roteado ) . As outras duas estão com Windows XP pro. Estão conectadas através de um hub/switch encore.
> 
> Precisava de uma ajuda "passo a passo" , para colocar as máquinas acessando a internet apontando para o proxy.
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia.

Caro, escrevi um guia sobre Proxy e Squid e se você quiser eu poderei estar enviando-o por e-mail. Ele explica, passo-a-passo, como configurar um servidor proxy e o famoso NAT no servidor.

Caso você queira a documentação, envie-me um e-mail no endereço xstefanox (ROCAMBOLE) gmail.com e mande o resultado do seguinte comando também, referente à seu último parágrafo:



```
# route -n
```

 



Um abraço!

----------

Primeiramente, gostaria de agradecer pelo interesse em me ajudar !!

Vamos lá !!!


O Server está com os seguintes IP's : 

eth0 192.168.254.1
eth1 192.168.154.2

As estações XP 

192.168.254.3
192.168.254.4

----------


## demiurgo

> Bom dia.
> 
> Caro, escrevi um guia sobre Proxy e Squid e se você quiser eu poderei estar enviando-o por e-mail. Ele explica, passo-a-passo, como configurar um servidor proxy e o famoso NAT no servidor.
> 
> Caso você queira a documentação, envie-me um e-mail no endereço xstefanox (ROCAMBOLE) gmail.com e mande o resultado do seguinte comando também, referente à seu último parágrafo:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ola Stefano....

vc nao gostaria de postar seu artigo aque no site?

assim tdos teriam acesso ao material  :Smile: 

[]'s

----------


## gatoseco

Amigo nao sei se foi erro de digitaçao ou se ta errado mesmo, veja que a 
eth1 192.168.154.2 e as estaçoes estao em outra faixa assim ta errado,ve ja que vc deve configurar eth0 com a faixa estabelecida pelo seu provedor e a eth1 com a faixa que vc determinar desde que nao seja igual a da eth0 !!!

Muda ai e posta o resultado!!!

----------


## cleberoli

Desculpa meu camarada, mas eu bisonhei mesmo , digitei o ip incorreto. O certo é eth1 192.168.254.2.
É desta forma que está configurado .


Mil desculpas ... :toim:

----------


## gatoseco

Sem problemas, mas vc viu que sua eth1 ta usando a mesma faixa de ip da eth0, recomendo que vc troque isso coloca na eth1 outra faixa de ip diferente da eth0 que vai funcionar!!!

Valeu e qualquer coisa posta ai !!!

----------


## cleberoli

Entendi , mas as máquinas XP tb utilizarão esta mesma faixa de ip´s utilizada na eth1 ??

Exemplo :

eth1 192.168.0.1
xp1 192.168.0.2
xp2 192.168.0.3


:?

----------


## gatoseco

Sim isso mesmo agora vc coloca como gateway das estaçoes xp o ip da eth1 e os dns do seu provedor !!!

Ta agora o q vc precisa mesmo configurar no server ???

----------


## cleberoli

Bom , como eu disse , sou iniciante, precisaria configurar o squid de forma que eu consiga acessar a internet com maior velocidade, segurança, bloqueando sites indesejados, redirecionamento de portas e etc ...


Mas o primeiro passo mesmo é colocá-lo para funcionar . 




:good:

----------


## gatoseco

Faz assim o amigo:

[email protected]

----------


## xstefanox

> Postado originalmente por xstefanox
> 
> 
> Bom dia.
> 
> Caro, escrevi um guia sobre Proxy e Squid e se você quiser eu poderei estar enviando-o por e-mail. Ele explica, passo-a-passo, como configurar um servidor proxy e o famoso NAT no servidor.
> 
> Caso você queira a documentação, envie-me um e-mail no endereço xstefanox (ROCAMBOLE) gmail.com e mande o resultado do seguinte comando também, referente à seu último parágrafo:
> 
> ...


Já tentei, mas de qualquer jeito eu estou criando um outro design de site pra ele.


Abraços!

----------


## cleberoli

Stéfano !!!!! Obrigadão pelo tutorial !!


Jean !!!!! Obrigadão pelas dicas e pela boa vontade em me ajudar !!!



Valeu galera !!!!!!

----------

